# Need New Shoes! I Ride Platform Pedals. Help Me Help Me



## LandSpeed (May 27, 2007)

I've been riding platform pedals for the last 2 years, now, and won't switch back to clipless. 

I need a decent shoe for the type of riding that I do: long XC rides. 

Before you chime in about clipless being better for that, I have knee issues, and don't like mtbing attached to the bike. I do a lot of trekking up hills, pushing my bike, too, exploring places. 

I've been using a new balance running shoe, but it's getting old. Way too old. 

What do you think?


----------



## JDZ (Jan 12, 2004)

5.10


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

5.10 Sam Hill or Impact 2 Low, ride SS and geared FS with them, awesome.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Vans, reasonably priced also.


----------



## galbraithrider (Sep 28, 2005)

I like my 5.10 impacts for the stiffness and stickiness but hate how chunky they are. I'm pretty sure they have some new offerings that are a bit slimmer in profile. At any rate they are by far the best shoe I've used for flats.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

5.10 freeriders


----------



## Mindless Mayhem (Jul 18, 2011)

+1 for 5.10's.


----------



## Dial Tone (Jul 12, 2008)

Definitely 5.10's.

I have Marzocchi Bombers which are re-badged versions of the Impact 2's. Same design, same Stealth sole except it doesnt have the Raptor tongue. These shoes are very grippy on pinned pedals. I use them with Crank Bros 50/50XX and Sun Ringle Octane pedals.

Unlike skate shoes (I have used Vans) which are very flexy, the 5.10's have enough stiffness for good power transfer but not too stiff that walking is awkward. Your foot wont slip off the pedals either, adjusting your foot placement on the pedal requires you to unweight your foot.

Drawbacks are unlike hiking shoes, running shoes and cycling shoes, 5.10's are hot to wear. There are holes on the shoes for "ventilation" but lack any mesh panels. They are also clunky and heavy and gets worse when wet. They also take a looong time to dry.

They are stylish enough to walk around in like at a post-ride meal/socializing. No more forgetting to bring separate shoes. 

I wish 5.10's would design a shoe with mesh panels for better breathability or hot weather riding then it would be perfect. And maybe add lace keepers so the damn laces dont get chewed up by the chainrings.


----------



## Teton29er (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice thing about platforms is you don't have to have just one shoe.

I like my lightweight new balance tennis shoes for rides without much walking.
Low top Hiking shoes for rides with slippery mud or more hiking.
High top leather boots for cold weather.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

galbraithrider said:


> I like my 5.10 impacts for the stiffness and stickiness but hate how chunky they are. I'm pretty sure they have some new offerings that are a bit slimmer in profile. At any rate they are by far the best shoe I've used for flats.


I hear this come up very often.
I too am interested in the Impacts- so are they chunky like a hiking shoe?
I typically wear Merrells Moabs as my daily shoes, are the Impacts a similar bulk or more?
That I can deal with, but I couldn't do more...


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

socal_jack said:


> 5.10 Sam Hill or Impact 2 Low, ride SS and geared FS with them, awesome.


:thumbsup:


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

Another vote for the Freeriders. If you got the time, watch and wait. I found mine on sale for about $80.00 delivered.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't find them all that chunky or hot, but if your cranks are coming very close to your chainstay you might get contact by the heel, they are probably wider than most bike shoes there. I'm wearing 11s on a Gt Peace 9R and RIP9, no issues with toe overlap or rubbing.



GhostRing said:


> I hear this come up very often.
> I too am interested in the Impacts- so are they chunky like a hiking shoe?
> I typically wear Merrells Moabs as my daily shoes, are the Impacts a similar bulk or more?
> That I can deal with, but I couldn't do more...


----------



## dualcut (Apr 17, 2011)

Five Ten Freerider. Comfortable and durable.


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I'm going to give my 5.10 Baron's a shot... was thinking about the TEVA Links.. they look like the more comfortable option, but getting tired of returning shoes, since I can't get any of them in MN. Ugh.


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow learn to google maybe? I quick google search would tell you that 5.10s rock and they're pretty much the most popular shoes when choosing to ride flats.. I know cuz I just went through the whole research process for the right shoe/pedal combination and googling told me everything right away, esp for shoes. 

I just got 5.10 Freeriders and they're awesome.


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

definitely 5.10 Impacts Low. amazing shoe, with excellent grip to pedals abd with plenty of durability. not too stiff for trekking if needed/desired.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Can't go wrong with 5.10 if you have the dough. I may try the Vans next for a low cost alternative...if my 5.10s ever quit. Another option - Teva has 2 shoes that get good reviews (Links and another...can't recall).

EDIT: Links and Pinner


----------



## Checkpointoffroad (Sep 26, 2011)

I am wearing Adidas terrex solo with flat wellgo, great combo! if its good enough for Hans Rey its good enough for me!


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

when i ride with flats i use the Teva Links and i like them a lot. super grippy and pretty stiff for riding but not so stiff they are uncomfortable to walk in. 

my friend uses the 5.10 minaar and he says they are super sticky. plus i think they look pretty sweet.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have freeriders but Asics Gel Attack 6 trailrunners or current model are lighter,breath better in hot weather and have gel under heel and forefoot. The 5.10s stickiness may be better in very technical terrain but for your rides that benefit won't be as important.


----------



## phottomatt (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow those 5.10 impacts are ugly. Sorry just trying to get my post count up.


----------



## Vesrah (Jul 8, 2011)

Mojo Troll said:


> Vans, reasonably priced also.


Vans are great grip wise but they seriously last a month or two of riding, if that.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been rocking 5.10 freeriders for over a year, and they still have plently of life. Super comfy too.


----------



## CharlieDog (Apr 3, 2008)

*Teva Pinners*

Been using the Teva Pinners for a couple months now... no complaints...and for $50 on Amazon you can't go wrong. They also have the waterproof links and some brand new mid tops, check em out


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

+1 for the Teva Pinners, been riding them for a couple of months now. Just the right stiffness and stickiness on Answer Rove pedals.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

man, i gotta say, all these mtb specific shoes are pug fugly. i'd rather grate my toes to stubbs than wear some fugly kickers like that. get some vans tnt 2 mid, or half cabs, or maybe some rowleys. etnies used to make good shoes too, haven't had a pair for more than ten years though, so can't say what they're like now. can't go wrong with oldskool style, been around 20+ years and'll look just as sweet in another 20 years. vans are hard wearing, ignore the naysayers, they dunno what they're on about. even if they look busted-up, they feel even more comfortable than new. let's say, just for arguments sake, that they didn't last as long as these ugly-ass newskool mtb shoes (i'd be lying, 'cause they're tough as)... who cares? a pair of half cabs only cost 50 bucks anyway. go to ebay and do a search 'vans half cab' for yourself, then compare all the rad colours and the raw, oldskool look to the newskool mtb shoes... there's really no comparison; the vans'll protect you feet just as well, last just as long, cost half as much, and they'll look good with your favourite jeans, unlike the those hideous five ten shoes. all us older guys grew up in these shoes, they're an essential part of the counter-culture uniform and, somewhat ironically, they make a statement about your individuality.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

+1 for the 5 10 Sam Hills, they're a little heavy and clunky, but a set of gel inserts and they are the cat's @ss. Wear them all day walking and riding and your feet are still feet and not painful, tired lumps of meat on your legs.


----------



## Accident Prone (Apr 12, 2012)

Shimano AM41


----------



## fredfredburger (Oct 12, 2011)

there are quite a few 5.10 shoes styled as skate shoes, so you do get the grip but they dont look as bad as the impacts. eg freeriders, barons or spitfires.


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

I wear both the 510 free riders and the teva links. Both excellent shoes for flats. 
The 510 are durable and super sticky while the tevas are sticky and are very comfy


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

I just received my first pair of Freeriders today and they are pretty nice...

However, I need some freedback from folks regarding break-in of the soles?
I am aware the soles are slightly concave laterally, but my right shoe is more-so than the left.
It is visually more curved on the inside edge. (pics if needed) The left feels just fine.
I can feel the increased arch pushing the ball of my right foot. 
Will this eventually relax, or should I be thinking about an exchange?


----------

